# Tortoises truly do have feelings



## heyjude55 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi. I have a 25 year old yellow foot tortoise named Ralphie. Yesterday, Thanksgiving, we were going to be gone for quite a while so I put his bowl of food in his enclosure (indoors). I was quite surprised to find the food still sitting there when we got back. This is not like Ralphie at all, to leave food there. After being home about 10 minutes, with the sound of our voices and the dogs barking, there was Ralphie eating up a storm. I really think he missed us. Does anybody agree that tortoises really do have feelings?

Janet


----------



## K9KidsLove (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi...Of course they do. They also like routines...like eating at the same time as people are usually talking & moving around. When 2 of my Sulcatas, and my redfoot see me outside, they come to the end of their corral cause they know there must be food coming soon. I don't disappoint them...even if it isn't really feeding time I get a couple of collard greens from the garden & put them in their corrals for them.
Patsy


----------



## purpod (Nov 29, 2008)

I would agree that tort's have feelings too ~ I know mine are very personable!

Well wishes,
Purpod


----------



## Bernie (Nov 29, 2008)

That's a great story.

But I think little Hank's feelings are a bit different. My husband and I are convinced that Hank waits until we leave, until it's nice and quiet in the house and then she decides that she can cruise down her ramp and into the living room to soak up some natural rays. Every time I come home from a run there she is laying sprawled out in a sunny spot. Our interpretation is that she hears that door close and says "Now's my chance to be bad."


----------

